

Ask HN: Examples of DatabaseLess website? - rokhayakebe

Do you have any example of website/app that is running without a database?
======
KB
<http://news.ycombinator.com> is all in memory I believe

~~~
rokhayakebe
Thanks. Other examples?

------
GreyLensman
<http://www.knozama.com> Entire site uses nothing more the code and a property
file of < 10 values. No application data whatsoever.

------
jwilliams
Quite a lot of wiki's are based upon flat files - e.g. TWiki.

